# Bowhunting after breast cancer?



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Do any of you have experience regarding bowhunting or archery after breast cancer surgery/reconstruction? 
Anything helps, whether firsthand or secondhand info or otherwise. 


Recovery time before shooting again?
Challenges in drawing or shooting a bow?
How long it took to get back up to your pre-surgery draw weight?
Any numbness?
Is the fatigue really that bad?
Does shooting feel different after a lumpectomy, mastectomy, etc.?

I did search the forums, and only found scattered posts from other folks asking the same questions. I've also searched the "Googles" and the "Bings" and have found almost nothing there, either. If I missed the right thread/blog/website, feel free to thump me over the head and point me to it!
(And don't hesitate to PM me if you'd rather not share personal experiences on the forum.)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone? 

*bump*

Thanks! And good luck hunting, ladies!


----------



## Pinkarrowslingr (Aug 26, 2012)

HI!

Did you have a radical mastectomy? Was your chest muscle involved with the reconstruction? I am a nurse, on one hand, but also had breast augmentation surgery a few years ago and had the implants placed under the muscle since my frame was small and I had no tissue really to work with. It was 2 weeks before I went back to work, but that was a bit too soon for pulling and lifting patient....ugh SORE! 

It will honestly take you a few months up to a year before you are back to "normal" the fatigue is your body healing and recovering from your illness, surgery, emotional stress, life changes etc. Your body sleeps as a way of shutting all else down and working on healing. Make sure you are eating protein and calories!!! Now is not the time to diet...if you are not feeling like eating, ensure shakes, milkshakes, etc work well. Just make sure you get ones with protein....and give yourself permission to sleep! 

Here is a link to a product I found that helps with strengthening those muscles around your chest and it is made from exercise bands/tubing and developed by a Physical Therapist!
www.bowfit.com

I had numbness in both breasts for about a year post surgery. It takes a while for the feeling to return. You may have burning, tingling, and/or sharp pains occasionally as this happens. Remember pain is a good thing in healing, mean everything is getting back to pre surgery. but it does suck too


----------



## Pinkarrowslingr (Aug 26, 2012)

one more thing....lol

START LOW..GO SLOW....work with a physical therapist too. they can help you wil exercises specific to what your life style is as well. But dont push it too much girl...you have been through a lot....Proud of you!!! xoxoxo


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have no experience with breast cancer, but if you are able I would recommend a crossbow if you have help to cock it, or can afford a cocking model--until you are able to return to your routine. I don't know much about compounds, but the crossbow is a bit heavier to carry around as well. 

Only reason I mention this, is because if you have a life changing illness or surgery, sometimes folks get down and out. Nothing (to me) gives me more peace than sitting in the stand or blind and having a few quiet moments to spend with God--and the excitement of seeing wildlife! Speaking from having back surgery that didn't go so well, and then a car accident--even if you are a positive person, you can get down if you focus on what you can't do. Keeping yourself out in the woods means alot. For 3 years I couldn't go out there and it ate at me--something else that got "taken away". My husband saw the crossbow as a way to take back something that was important to me. I will be forever grateful to him for that...

I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Michhunter77 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure if i am supposed to post in here but my wife is a BC survivor 3+ years!! After her treatment they gave her some compression sleeves to wear on her arms, mainly to help with circluation problems from her Lymphectomy (sp?) - she is supposed to wear them during any physical activity. Also, she only had a lumpectomy on one side. 

She just got done with the Komen 3-day and I got her some comp. sleeves for her calves also - they really help her on that walk.

She isn;t in to archery too much yet, but she has shot a couple of times and likes it. Hope to set up my Son's bow for her when he ready to upgrade, she really likes the pink Victory that me and my son carry in our quivers too.

If i've learned one thing being married to her - ain't no stopping a lady if she puts her mind to doing something. Good luck!!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and well wishes!

I was diagnosed with breast cancer earlier this summer. Two weeks ago, I had a bilateral simple mastectomy (both sides, skin-sparing, and muscle-sparing). The surgeons needed to go back in again about a week ago, but think they finally got it all. Fortunately, the lymph nodes were clear, meaning the cancer had not spread. They also started reconstruction (sub-muscular tissue expanders to prepare for implants later). I'm almost back to normal already, driving and back to work. Just no lifting or archery yet. Or hunting. :sad: I am walking every day and doing stretching exercises to keep my range of motion. In ~2 weeks I start physical therapy...and find out if I'll need chemotherapy. 

I've turned my compound bows down, and also have two traditional bows, so I have DW ranges of 20# to 60#, plus a bowtrainer and a bowfit. Even if I only make it to 40 or 45#, I'll be happy. Fingers crossed....

I usually don't like to be so public or broadcast things like this about my life, but there's so little information online (or anywhere...) about recovering from this kind of surgery and getting back into archery or hunting. Might as well get things started!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Pinkarrowslingr said:


> one more thing....lol
> 
> START LOW..GO SLOW....work with a physical therapist too. they can help you wil exercises specific to what your life style is as well. But dont push it too much girl...you have been through a lot....Proud of you!!! xoxoxo


Thanks for the advice and encouragement. You made it back to work fast--I'm only at a computer, not nearly as strenuous as your job! I had almost no tissue to work with either, so they had to start with expanders to make way for the implants. I'm not looking forward to the long process, but at least I've got that choice. Both sides are completely numb, as is the crook of my draw arm (where they removed a few lymph nodes). I'm taking it easy, not rushing anything. But it's very hard to get used to that tight, "clenchy" feeling across my chest. Ugh! When did that go away for you?


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

PAHuntress69 said:


> I have no experience with breast cancer, but if you are able I would recommend a crossbow if you have help to cock it, or can afford a cocking model--until you are able to return to your routine. I don't know much about compounds, but the crossbow is a bit heavier to carry around as well.


Sorry you had to sit out some seasons, too. It's heartbreaking. I agree about just getting out there, so it's great you found a way a way to do that. And it was so nice of your husband to help make that happen! Hunting or not, I'll miss being out there...so will maybe just scout and shed-hunt instead while slowly seeing what I'm capable of with a bow. I hope you have a great season!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Michhunter77 said:


> Not sure if i am supposed to post in here but my wife is a BC survivor 3+ years!! After her treatment they gave her some compression sleeves to wear on her arms, mainly to help with circluation problems from her Lymphectomy (sp?) - she is supposed to wear them during any physical activity. Also, she only had a lumpectomy on one side.


Congratulations! I'm happy to hear your wife made it through and is going strong. Breast cancer + any form of treatment is a rough ride, so that's a huge achievement. It's great that she's not letting any of the after-affects slow her down. I hope she does get into archery...but even if she doesn't, it sounds like you two have a good thing going.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Chica, will ask around,. Happy hunting!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Woohoo! I got some good news last week: no chemo or radiation. Plus, I'm cleared to start using my upper body muscles again during reconstruction. 
Happy hunting ladies....maybe I'll be joining the fun after all for January deer season...


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad everything went well! Hope to see a pic of you with a deer on the ground in a few months


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

tsaxybabe said:


> Glad everything went well! Hope to see a pic of you with a deer on the ground in a few months


Thanks! I finally shot for the first time since surgery, using my 25# recurve (aka Ol' Rehab), and had no problems. I'll have to move up in DW very slowly so I don't interfere with any of the reconstruction efforts over the next few months, but it was great just to be able fling some arrows again.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

ABQ_Chica said:


> Woohoo! I got some good news last week: no chemo or radiation. Plus, I'm cleared to start using my upper body muscles again during reconstruction.
> Happy hunting ladies....maybe I'll be joining the fun after all for January deer season...


Wow! That's GREAT news ABQ! I am SO glad you got some great news! What a blessing. Sounds like you'll be recovered fully in no time. EXCELLENT!


----------

